# Mac Mini Won't Boot



## BigDaddy13 (Sep 5, 2007)

First of all, let me say that I am complete noob to the Mac world.
I can work on pc's all day long, but am lost with any Mac stuff.

My friend asked me if I would clean up her Mac Mini.
I told her that I didn't know anything about Macs but
I am always willing to learn.

I connect the mac mini up with its power supply
and a usb PC keyboard and a usb PC mouse.

At boot up, the apple logo comes up and then it stop
it shows
-sh: /etc/profile: is a directory
-sh-2.05b#

If I press a key it will start throwing out errors.

AppleUSBOHCI[0x1355000]::MakeDevice error
setting address... then several more errors
stating the same but then says releasing device.

Any help would greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance!

BD


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

do these usb devices work fine on a pc? it seems that there is some kind of error with the usb drivers. how about trying this, unplug them and then turn the mini on, and then see what it does. if it gets to the desktop, then plug them in and see if they work. any usb keyboard/mouse should work (i use microsoft ones on my mac) but there are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## BigDaddy13 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for your response... if I unplug the usb stuff
all I get is 
-sh: /etc/profile: is a directory
-sh-2.05b#

and it just sits there.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

looks like you need to get the restore cds from the owner of the mini and see if you can boot from them. stick the 1st on it as you boot up and hold down the c key and it should boot from the cd. from there you can run the disk utility to see if you can fix the file system.


----------



## BigDaddy13 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok... I will try that.

Thank you very much for your time!

BD


----------

